# painting the back of my tank - what paint to use?



## superguppy (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm planning on painting a black background on the back of my 40B and was wondering what kind of paint people have used in the past and recommend. I bought a couple painted tanks in the past, and they all have this really smooth black coating on the back. I'm not sure how this was achieved. Thanks!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I just bought that outside spray paint stuff. I'm sure theres a much better paint for this.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I use rustoleum oil based paint and a roller. Repels water better and easy to remove should you want to strip it.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

I used Krylon Fusion spray paint on my newest tank, a 10 G QT. Pleased with results and plan to do it on my current/future tanks.


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Doc7 said:


> I used Krylon Fusion spray paint on my newest tank, a 10 G QT. Pleased with results and plan to do it on my current/future tanks.


+1 just uses the same thing in my 40 breeder. Plus it's non toxic for fish!


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

I always use krylon fusion on my tanks because I also like to spray the plastic inlet and output piping from my canisters. This just ensures that the necessary equipment within the tank don't stick out like a sore thumb. 

I guess that you could go with a latex paint for future removal, but I've never had a problem with a permanent black background, especially with a planted tank.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

Cheap latex flat wall paint {acrylic} ----no oil no satin or eggshell


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I usually buy limo tint and apply it to the back of the tank - looks great and can be removed fairly easily.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Do all the Krylon fusions always say "For Plastic" under them? The ones I saw today at walmart all had that.


----------



## superguppy (Jul 2, 2010)

I've heard the spray paints don't really stick to glass well and run pretty easily. Is it easy to get an even coat with spray painting?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I like to use flat black latex and brush it on or use a roller. It goes on easy and it's also easy to remove. So that the paint will stick it's important to clean the glass very well with Windex.


----------



## sergio sinay (Nov 12, 2011)

i need to paint the tank after adding the fish ?? or can i do it when the fish inside??


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Depending on if you want the paint to be permanent it will stick better if you use something like 1200 grit sandpaper on the glass first.
Would be helpful if your using spraypaint.


----------



## Al Slick (Jan 22, 2012)

I have been using krylon fusion for about four years now, maybe and it is wonderful. You can go blue or black or a fade of the two and it looks fantastic. It's easy to tape off your aquarium and just go to town laying down very light coats. Keep the aquarium in the upright position to avoid drops falling onto the surface and just keep doing lght cots every fifteen to twenty minutes until youor desired color, depth, darkness developes. It can be completely removed from the glass using a razor blade too.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

I used a matte black indoor vinyl based paint. If you ever wish to remove it you'll be able to. Took 200mL for some nice thick coats on my 75g.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD running Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

I just recently used water based glossy latex with good results.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Recently wanted a black backround and went to Staples and got a black piece of foamcore and then just cut to size- quick =easy-no clean up :=)


----------



## Driftmunky (Jan 23, 2012)

I make signs for a living and made one at work. My drift crew logo. I also wanted a black background. But I made my logo out of glow in the dark vinyl. Looks cool at night.


----------



## florafan (Jan 21, 2006)

Is it possible to paint the back of acrylic tanks? If so, which paint should be used? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

Latex paint is easiest to remove. Comes off with finger nails 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD running Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

Spraypaint, latex scratches and peels SO bad...


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

WallaceGrover said:


> Spraypaint, latex scratches and peels SO bad...


It's the back of the tank. Don't really need to worry about scratching. Maybe the sides but my back hasn't scratched with moving equipment around and setting the tank up..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD running Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

+1 for Fusion spray paint. I use gloss black on my backgrounds. Also for PVC pipe in the tank I use the satin (flat) black. Stuff is outstanding!


----------

